# River monsters



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the teeth on this guy, there insane. More monsters to view, just a click away.










http://www.kansascity.com/2010/04/30/1914888/river-monsters-tells-the-reel.html#ixzz0mseGi8jp


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is one ugly mother......


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That fish looks familiar.......


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like an African tiger fish. We had a few last year... But nothing compare to that size he is holding...

BTW, great show. I auto-record it.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

what fish is that?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

African Tigerfish, we had two in a few weeks ago but were sold. They can reach 3 feet and require a lot of space. We may bring in a few more to add to our display....


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

dang! thats a nice fish! i know if i go swimming i wouldn't want to be near it with those crazy teeth! =D


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The scarier part is they are the common food to the Nile Perch!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That's freaking scary!!!
Those teeth are as big as some of my fish!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> That's freaking scary!!!
> Those teeth are as big as some of my fish!!!


Don't show your dog!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crap, that thing looks bigger than three feet! Those teeth would hurt. They remind me of a crocodiles teeth, that same conical shape.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Don't show your dog!


My dog would toss me in & run!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Don't show your dog!


is a bit of an understatement


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Grant is right ...dont let the perch see your dog..they were eyeing my dog last night in the store!! it was pretty funny.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy @#$%! lol Thats one scary looking fish, altho it has an uncanny resemblance to my ex-mother-in-law


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Holy @#$%! lol Thats one scary looking fish, altho it has an uncanny resemblance to my ex-mother-in-law


ROFLMAO.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> African Tigerfish, we had two in a few weeks ago but were sold. They can reach 3 feet and require a lot of space. We may bring in a few more to add to our display....


That H. Goliath in the pics. Not H. Vitattus. H. Goliath grows much bigger than 3 feet and meaner.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

diztrbd1 said:


> holy @#$%! Lol thats one scary looking fish, altho it has an uncanny resemblance to my ex-mother-in-law:d


lmfao!!!!!!!!
:d:d:d


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Heads Up*

SO I didn't know this was from a show on animal planet, which I don't have anyway. But I see it's coming to Discovery Channel next week (Tuesday I believe) and looks supercool! Thought I'd throw a heads up out there for those interested in seeing it
here are the links to both of the site's:
River Monsters
River Monsters : Jeremy Wade, Killer Fish : Animal Planet


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pretty cool show, i have got them all on my hard drive.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the first pic reminds me of my mother in law


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Just bringing this back up to the top as a reminder. 
It is on tonight on Discovery.
The show on before it is called "When fish attack"


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what time is this on @???


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught some of River Monsters last night , awesome show! The episode was about a fish called the ARAPAIMA (River Monsters : Arapaima Fish : Animal Planet), resembled an Arrowana mixed with a Betta & they are definitely monsters lol Gonna watch both of them tonite.
They Start at 5 pm and on again at 10 pm

the river monsters episode is also on at 1 pm today by itself


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

When fish attack is on at 5pm and 10pm.
River monsters is on at 6pm and 11pm.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

It's on again tonight. 
This time it is about alligator gars.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the heads up.......when you gonna post some pix of those turtle tanks & pond Arch?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Double post


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> thanks for the heads up.......when you gonna post some pix of those turtle tanks & pond Arch?


Turtle tanks in my den.








Turtle tank in the kitchen.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up, Used to love turtles when I was younger, If I had the room I'd probably get some


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

River Monsters mini marathon is on Discovery Channel from now till 3am


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*tiger fish*

hopefully mine dos not get that big.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He's looking for a 700 lg stingray in Thailand on tonite's episode, probably be some big ones on it. It's on right now & on again at 10 pm as well





lol cypho...you'll need a bigger tank if he does


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*River Monsters marathon today on Discovery channel starting at 3pm

3pm: "Demon Fish" ....the Goliath Tigerfish is hunted down in the congo river
4pm: "Alligator Gar".....
5pm: "Hidden Predator" .....Hunting for Bull Sharks in S. Africa's freshwater rivers
6pm: "Alaskan Horror" ....Jeremy pursues an alleged killer lake monster in Alaska
7pm: "Rift Valley Killers" .....search for the giant Nile perch in Africa's Rift Valley
8pm: "Death Ray".....Jeremy pursues a 700 lb. freshwater stingray in Thailand's Mekong river

9pm: If you missed them the first time around they start over at 9 pm*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John. 

I just flipped it on. This should brighten my day !

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My pleasure Stuart, I love these shows, just flipped it on myself. I needed a break from the Big Bang Theory marathon on comedy channel that I've been watching all day lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice im bored outta my mind i think il turn that on


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Years Day 2012*

*Mega marathon on Discovery Channel today! *:bigsmile:

*
5pm-River Monsters "Electric Executioner" (2011)* Jeremy Wade is in Brazil, searching for a river monster that has killed three cowboys.
*
6pm-River Monsters "Jungle Killer" (2011*)- Jeremy Wade sets out for South America to find a monster.
*
7pm-River Monsters "The Giants" (2011)*- Jeremy Wade re-lives his most thrilling attempts to land some of the world's biggest fish.

*8pm-River Monsters: The Deadliest (2011)* -

*9pm-River Monsters: The Most Bizarre (2009)* - 
*
10pm-River Monsters "Amazon Assassins" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade encounters the Amazon's legendary arapaima, one of the largest freshwater fishes in the world.

*11pm-River Monsters "Alligator Gar" (2009)* - Jeremy heads to Texas in an attempt to uncover the truth about the alligator gar.

*12am-River Monsters "Amazon Flesh Eaters" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade searches for the Amazon's notorious flesh eaters; a man is swallowed whole by a fish.

*1am-River Monster Piranha" (2009)* - Jeremy tracks down eyewitnesses and survivors of piranha attacks, uncovering the fear behind the man-eater.

*2am-River Monsters "European Maneater" (2009) *- Wade travels to Germany and Spain to uncover the legend of the Wels catfish.

*3am-River Monsters "Demon Fish" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade journeys up the Congo River in search of the goliath tiger fish.

*4am-River Monsters "Death Ray" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade heads to the Mekong River in Thailand in search of the giant freshwater stingray.

*5am-River Monsters "Freshwater Shark" (2009)* - Jeremy investigates the bull shark.

*6m-River Monsters "Hidden Predator" (2009)* - Jeremy travels to South Africa to catch a bull shark lurking in freshwater locales.
*
7am-River Monsters "Chainsaw Predator" (2011)* - Jeremy Wade aims to catch a rare freshwater sawfish in Australia.

*8am-River Monsters "Congo Killer" (2010)* -Jeremy explores the legends and mystery surrounding the Congo River in central Africa.

*9am-River Monsters "Alaskan Horror" (2010) *-Jeremy fishes in the Alaskan wilderness and searches for a lake monster of native legend.

*10am-River Monsters "Killer Snakehead" (2010)* -Jeremy swims into the lair of the snakehead, a predatory freshwater fish with a killer reputation.

*11am-River Monsters "Rift Valley Killers" (2010)* -Jeremy ventures to the dangerous waters of Africa's Rift Valley in search of the mammoth Nile perch.

*12pm-River Monsters "The Mutilator" (2011)* -Jeremy Wade travels to the Sepik River in New Guinea to investigate a creature suspected of taking the lives of at least two fishermen.

*1pm-River Monsters "Amazon Flesh Eaters" (2009) *- Jeremy Wade searches for the Amazon's notorious flesh eaters; a man is swallowed whole by a fish.

""

___


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

You can have all river monster show on netflix, the last time i check it, it has 20 episode i think


----------

